# 3rd cycle need critique on how to throw in the var...



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm on week 1 of my tri-blend from tren mast and test and have var available... I plan on doing 8 weeks... but if I extend it to 10 weeks would it be worth it or just stick with the 8 weeks?? also would var added help or just save it? if it will help then when should i throw it in beginning or mid or end of cycle?? or the whole cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

8 weeks even with short esters isint long enough of a cycle imo. I would use the var from day 1.What doses are u planning on using for everything?


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

100mg of each and eod... and was thinking 60mg of var at week 4


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

imagex said:


> 100mg of each and eod... and was thinking 60mg of var at week 4



run the var 6-8 weeks 4 weeks is a waste..tren mast test var is the best recomp-cutting cycle there is..Extend the cycle for atleast 10-12 weeks..You got your pct Ai and caber all ready to go?


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

no caber but ai and pct gtg... does the caber help that much?? never used it in previous cycles


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

imagex said:


> no caber but ai and pct gtg... does the caber help that much?? never used it in previous cycles



when using tren or deca its always a good idea to have it on hand..As im sure u know 19 nors bring prolactin problems in some guys..If your levels get outta wack it can effect you libido which sucks big time..If you keep your estrogen under control it will help keep the progesterone down so u may get away with not having caber.I know guys that have milk coming out of their nips cause they had no caber or prami to combat sides from tren.Good luck with the cycle bro


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahhh good to know... but won't the mast keep alot of the estrogen sides down as well?? also how much caber or prami dose?? also i was thinking of running some torem on cycle at low doses to see how that feels... heard mixed variables with it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

imagex said:


> Ahhh good to know... but won't the mast keep alot of the estrogen sides down as well?? also how much caber or prami dose?? also i was thinking of running some torem on cycle at low doses to see how that feels... heard mixed variables with it



forget the torem on cycle and use hcg..caber i dose .5 twice a week ,prami is nasty stuff i dont mess with.mast does help with estrogen but its still not as effective as adex or aromasin..When ever you run a amulti compound cycle like this always have everything u need on hand to fight any side that can pop up


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

Cool... yeah i'll get me some caber then.. but got letro and aromasin and got a bunch of hcg on hand.. how do you feel about torem for the pct?? i have that and clomid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

imagex said:


> Cool... yeah i'll get me some caber then.. but got letro and aromasin and got a bunch of hcg on hand.. how do you feel about torem for the pct?? i have that and clomid



i always used clomid with good results..never used torem but the guys that have used like it alot.


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

Cool... thanks for the info!! guess i'm off to order some caber... Is there a sponsor you recommend??


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 9, 2014)

Run all of it for 8 weeks at once.

Now this is why I think blends are stupid:

You could have ran the Mast/Test/Var for 12 weeks stopping the Tren at 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

I see alot of people cut their tren early is there a reason for that??


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 9, 2014)

imagex said:


> I see alot of people cut their tren early is there a reason for that??



It's very toxic and starts making some feel like shit.


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> It's very toxic and starts making some feel like shit.



Oh I see... hmmm So just run the 8 weeks course then or should i try to push for 10 to 12?


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 9, 2014)

imagex said:


> I see alot of people cut their tren early is there a reason for that??



We run it for as long as we can handle the sides. Insomnia, night sweats, ect  get old after a while...


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> We run it for as long as we can handle the sides. Insomnia, night sweats, ect  get old after a while...



Hmmm sounds like the same sides as DNP.. shouldn't be too bad then.. Do you get lethargic on tren?


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 9, 2014)

If you could run var the entire length of the cycle do that, if not run it towards the end...


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> If you could run var the entire length of the cycle do that, if not run it towards the end...



Cool I have enough to run it the whole thing.. well we'll see how this turns out..


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 9, 2014)

imagex said:


> Hmmm sounds like the same sides as DNP.. shouldn't be too bad then.. Do you get lethargic on tren?



DNP not even close...


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> DNP not even close...



Guess I'll find out soon... can't wait


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

imagex said:


> Guess I'll find out soon... can't wait



night sweats from dnp are worst but still cant compare to tren..I burn more fat with tren and its more tolerable for me then dnp


----------



## imagex (Sep 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> night sweats from dnp are worst but still cant compare to tren..I burn more fat with tren and its more tolerable for me then dnp



Cool good to know from someone else that's done both... Thanks!


----------



## imagex (Sep 15, 2014)

Noticed something over the weekend... drank a couple beers with some buddies and skin got all blotchy and hot flashes.. so i stopped drinking but should I be taking a liver support with this stack?? if so what do ya recommend?


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 16, 2014)

Chicken wings too or just the beers?


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 16, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Run all of it for 8 weeks at once.
> 
> Now this is why I think blends are stupid:
> 
> You could have ran the Mast/Test/Var for 12 weeks stopping the Tren at 6 to 8 weeks.



Here here, you cant manipulate specific dosage or anything else, you kinda get whats already mixed...Food for thought on your next cycle


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> night sweats from dnp are worst but still cant compare to tren..I burn more fat with tren and its more tolerable for me then dnp



Wish I burned fat with tren only thing burns fat off me is going really hungry..lol...it sucks


----------



## imagex (Sep 17, 2014)

Welp ordered some liv-52 for liver support.. hopefully that corrects that.. But so far on the cycle i'm getting alot of strength and crazy endurance.. so far so good... no insomnia or sweating.. well nothing compared to dnp at all..


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 17, 2014)

imagex said:


> Welp ordered some liv-52 for liver support.. hopefully that corrects that.. But so far on the cycle i'm getting alot of strength and crazy endurance.. so far so good... no insomnia or sweating.. well nothing compared to dnp at all..



Sides usually start around week three for me...


----------



## woodswise (Sep 17, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Run all of it for 8 weeks at once.
> 
> Now this is why I think blends are stupid:
> 
> You could have ran the Mast/Test/Var for 12 weeks stopping the Tren at 6 to 8 weeks.



I'm not a fan of blends either and run all single compounds for this very reason . . .


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 17, 2014)

I ran a cycle of test/tren with a dbol kickstart and it started off great.  Towards the end of the cycle the I had tren sweats all day and all night, trouble sleeping and cardio sucked.  I ran it for 14 weeks.  I'll never run tren again.  That's just me though, everyone is different.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds like you had some bad ass tren Beefcake!!!


----------



## Get Some (Sep 19, 2014)

8 week cycles will allow you to recover quicker and run more cycles per year. Longer cycles can bring more gains, but you have more time til you are ready to run the next one, so it's give and take. Personally I like running 8 week cycles for cutters. For bulkers I like to run them a bit longer because I believe gains made over a longer period of time are easier to keep. You can run the var all 8 weeks at 60 mg if you want to. But, really I would run it weeks 3-10. I like to have a couple weeks from the last pin until PCT with short esters. You aren't hurting yourself by waiting another week


----------



## imagex (Oct 1, 2014)

Update on this cycle... I decided to do week 4 on the var... but omg this tren i'm getting crazy temper tantrums like everything pisses me off.. does this happen with you guys?? i'm thinking about just doing mast and test p now... this tren is a force not to be messed with.. girlfriend and I argue on a daily basis.. i'm thinking about dropping the cycle completely cause of this.. or order test and mast without the tren.. Or is there anything i can take to suppress the anger?? Some have said take 5-htp or kava kava... and some say just smoke some weed lol but yeah need options on this..


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 1, 2014)

Get more sleep and quit being a dick. You know that your more edgy from the tren so since you know the source of your mood try to recognize why your actually on edge so you can control your outgoing emotions. Its really not that hard. Think before you react.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

Agree with what Cobra said. Basically you need to work harder than normal to exercise some self control.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 1, 2014)

"this tren is a force not to be messed with" bahahaha


----------



## imagex (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah it's not so bad today... or last night... but the day before i dunno i was on a rage.. Guess just took me by surprise.. First time on tren and didn't know what to expect..


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2014)

Use that in the gym but dont take it home or to work brother


----------



## imagex (Oct 2, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Use that in the gym but dont take it home or to work brother



roger that.. yeah it just took me for a ride cause like i said first time on tren and didn't know what to expect...


----------



## imagex (Oct 10, 2014)

Welp on week 5 and I'm starting to get rashes and hot flashes like a fever but i'm not sick.. is this normal syptoms of tren? the rashes really suck... Aggression level is still very present.. I snap at some of the littlest things.. think i'm going to get some test p and cut the tren short.. now i know why you guys were talking about cutting the tren early.. This compound is definitely a acquired taste... and currently i'm not really feeling the tren.. much rather be on mast and test..


----------

